# using a bungee rein ?



## Shysmum (22 October 2010)

I am using one for Shy, for ten minutes at a time while schooling, and it's working a treat. I've not seen them mentioned here before - does anyone else use one and how do you get on with it ? 

sm x


----------



## spotty_pony (22 October 2010)

I've ridden a young pony in one before. It definitely encouraged him to soften his head and neck into an outline and gave him a consistent contact to work into. It also helped him to build up the correct muscle along his neck and back. He did object to it at first but once he got used to it he accepted it quite well.


----------



## Munchkin (22 October 2010)

Another 'get its head down aid' that I don't like.

And the reason the young horse took a while to accept it is that, at first, they hurt.

Imagine someone gave you a brick and made you to hold it in the air. You don't have the muscle, and your arm hurts.  After a few days, you'd strengthen.  Riders don't take that into account with horses, and they try to show you that it hurts, but it doesn't matter because if their head's in the 'right' place, that's all that matters 

If people were taught that the position of the head and neck came as a result of balance through gradual, correct training, there would be far less need for all of these 'aids.'


----------



## Shysmum (22 October 2010)

ouch


----------



## Munchkin (22 October 2010)

Sorry, but the false/forced/misunderstood 'outline' thing is the one horsey thing that really gets on my tits!  I'll be happy when we're in a place where these things are largely banished to the shelf such as bearing reins were.


----------



## Jesstickle (22 October 2010)

Munchkin said:



			Another 'get its head down aid' that I don't like.

And the reason the young horse took a while to accept it is that, at first, they hurt.

Imagine someone gave you a brick and made you to hold it in the air. You don't have the muscle, and your arm hurts.  After a few days, you'd strengthen.  Riders don't take that into account with horses, and they try to show you that it hurts, but it doesn't matter because if their head's in the 'right' place, that's all that matters 

If people were taught that the position of the head and neck came as a result of balance through gradual, correct training, there would be far less need for all of these 'aids.'
		
Click to expand...

Some horses are just difficult though don't  you think? brown horse refuses to accept a contact. There is nothing wrong, every possibility checked. He is just being an a*rse frankly. I am getting to the point where I am considering using something to help persuade him. I don't want to force him but surely a piece of elastic is better than draw reins? I always think they look fairly soft and quite nice from a horses perspective.


----------



## spotty_pony (22 October 2010)

Munchkin said:



			Another 'get its head down aid' that I don't like.

And the reason the young horse took a while to accept it is that, at first, they hurt.

Imagine someone gave you a brick and made you to hold it in the air. You don't have the muscle, and your arm hurts.  After a few days, you'd strengthen.  Riders don't take that into account with horses, and they try to show you that it hurts, but it doesn't matter because if their head's in the 'right' place, that's all that matters 

If people were taught that the position of the head and neck came as a result of balance through gradual, correct training, there would be far less need for all of these 'aids.'
		
Click to expand...


I don't agree with this. The bungee is only uncomfortable for the horse if it is fitted incorrectly (too tight.) It is a great foundation for teaching a horse the basic foundations of working the horse in an outline as it requires no interference from the rider. It does not just 'get its head down', it works all of the muscles along the horses top line and back. It is a very useful training aid if used correctly.


----------



## Munchkin (22 October 2010)

Yes, there are far worse things  particularly the way some fit them


----------



## Jesstickle (22 October 2010)

FWIW munchkin I would normally totally agree and I have given the bleeding animal every opportunity. I have spent hours and hours 'half halting but pushing' my way round the school. He isn't having it! His attitude is just stinky at the moment. Cross old git that he is. Even RI says he's a mardy bum! Everything else is nice, rhythm good, energy good but will he drop his head, will he heck as like. It's like he has decided and that is it! Horrid creature!


----------



## Shysmum (23 October 2010)

I'm using it on the fullest length, and it has got slack in it. it seems to come into effect when he tries to lift his head above the normal, which he was trying to do to get out of schooling. As I understand it, as the horse progresses and strengthens, you gradually make the rein taughter? The good thing is that i won't be doing that, as it's working fine at the loosest it can be. 

Methinks it's a better option than what's been suggested to me to get his head "into place"  and accepting the bit - using tight side reins and leaving him in the stable???  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Kokopelli (23 October 2010)

I think as your using it in intervals thats better then doing a full schooling session in it.

I personally don't like them and feel they force the horses head down but if the correct amount of leg is used to keep the hind quarters active and there is slack so only comes into play when needed there not that bad. 

I'd personally work without and get an outline the 'traditional way'. I'd rather see a horse poking his nose with his head in the air then forced into a contact, I've seen too many horses where the jockey thinks they are going beautifully but all there doing is hurting the horses neck.

I think when it comes to it gadgets are like marmite, you love them or hate them


----------



## asterid (23 October 2010)

I am not a gadget fan particularly and my youngster doesn't need any gadgets at all (apart from the pessoa - stops her peeing off across the school when lunging). 

However as for ridden training aids - I use none, just good ole riding. 

However again! - My friends horse is 15 and has had a few training issues over the years and when she came to my yard she rode in draw reins. She now rides with a bungee, but not everyay and not for the whole session. It is a reminder that she can work properly. 

I have no issue with the bungee it isn;t a fixing aid at all (unlike side reins (lunge) or draw reins or any other concoction of gadgets). The bungee is elastic so it gives, so the horse can still pottle around with its head in the air if it pleases. 

For a Non gadget person - I like the bungee and if it helps the horse in a non fixing way - great - took out all the arguments for my  friend (not that I agree with arguing either).


----------



## Sanolly (23 October 2010)

If the physio doesn't find anything on Monday I'm getting one for the mare, she will come down in walk but no other pace (in fact she just buggers off with me cutting corners - if I use my legs she ignores them (if I use a whip she bucks) and if I use my reins she demonstrates just how flexible she is! Spurs work a treat but I don't want to be in them constantly!)


----------



## Shysmum (23 October 2010)

I would be really interested to hear how you get on with a bungee


----------



## Elliegazzellie (23 October 2010)

I think its important to remember that not all horses can physically work in an outline, or at least work in one comfortably. Some horses find it easier due to their shape, others that have a very 'thick' (best way I can think of describing it!) throat find it difficult as it actually puts pressure on their trachea making it harder to breath! I think it's also important to remember that getting the horse working in an outline is not only about 'getting their head down', but also about getting their hindquaters working and their hocks underneath them. 

xxx


----------

